
Questions for OpenAI - AlanTuring
I&#x27;m talking with Greg Brockman, Co-Founder and CTO of OpenAI this week on the Artificial Intelligence podcast: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lexfridman.com&#x2F;ai&#x2F;<p>Let me know if you have questions for him or what topics you would like to see covered.
======
thekhatribharat
Thanks for doing this. I have a few questions:

1\. How does OpenAI incubate ideas? - are there broader themes (woven into an
x-year roadmap) from which projects are born? Or are the projects driven by
individuals' area of interest rather than company-wide themes/roadmaps - this
is also probably a big difference between university and corporate research
labs.

2\. Can you shed light on the computational nature of AI problems OpenAI is
working on? And what kind of computer architectures are being investigated to
tackle the problems, by OpenAI or the broader AI community?

3\. Where is the field of AGI (Artificial General Intelligence) headed? In
particular,

a) What would be the first areas for AGI research and commercialization -
Video Games, Robotics, etc.?

b) Does the community think that the current set of tools - Deep Learning,
Evolutionary Computing, etc. (with some further advancements) - can produce
AGI or are these tools a unit step in the many step journey towards AGI?

c) How important is the collaboration of the neuroscience and computer science
communities towards the advancement of AGI?

d) Is brain simulation/emulation a promising approach to AGI?

------
anon1m0us
What does he think is going to happen when the robots take over?

